# Shipyard in Bolnes,Holland



## Newfoundland Sailor (Sep 26, 2009)

I am trying to find some photos of five trawlers that were built in a shipyard in Bolnes Holland in the 1960's for a company in Newfoundland. They were 151 foot stern trawlers name Zonniemaire, Zeeland, Zurich,Zagreb and Zannadam. I have some photos I can upload but they are not the greatest. 


Thanks
Clarence


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Clarence.

The shipyard was called Boele Bolnes (near Rotterdam) and I spent many days and nights out there in the 60's supervising drydockings.
Excellent people to work with.
The yard no longer exists although they kept a very small area with a tiny drydock.
Unfortunately I do not remember aqnything on these trawlers.
Jan


----------

